# international removals



## kat2828 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi 

has anyone used move Corp before?


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

kat2828 said:


> Hi
> 
> has anyone used move Corp before?


Are you talking about a specific mover, or about Italian moving companies in general?


----------

